# Problem with new HP monitor purchased from amazon.



## DFC (May 29, 2016)

Guys i purchased a HP monitor (HP 22vx IPS Monitor) from amazon. 

I noticed a wired problem with shades of grey color. Grey color looks cream yellow (light brownish). It is very visible because chrome browser is gray color but on this monitor it looks like cream yellow (light brownish).

Even on digit forum where there a many grey colors, on my monitor it looks cream yellow (light brownish).

To conform i also connected it to my laptop through hdmi cable but it shows the same cream yellow color (light brownish).

On the box the manufacturing date is written MAY 2015. Do you guys think there could be a defect with the monitor?

Should i replace it? Will amazon take it back without much fuss?

Please advice guys.


----------



## D@rekills4 (May 29, 2016)

DFC said:


> Guys i purchased a HP monitor (HP 22vx IPS Monitor) from amazon.
> 
> I noticed a wired problem with shades of grey color. Grey color looks cream yellow (light brownish). It is very visible because chrome browser is gray color but on this monitor it looks like cream yellow (light brownish).
> 
> ...




Yes, get a replacement as fast as possible avoid much fuss at a later stage.


----------



## DFC (Jun 1, 2016)

Guys i received a full refund. Not going to buy HP monitor again.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 24, 2016)

Harassment-Packard SUCKS.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 25, 2016)

I have this monitor and the color reproduction is quite good actually besides other feature.  I am pretty sure yours was a defective unit. Don't blame HP for it. There are defects possible for any vendor, this is why there are refund and replacement policies. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jun 29, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> I have this monitor and the color reproduction is quite good actually besides other feature.  I am pretty sure yours was a defective unit. Don't blame HP for it. There are defects possible for any vendor, this is why there are refund and replacement policies.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



Brother Harassment-Packard SUCKS. Check this-

*forum.digit.in/software-q/196697-display-driver-errors-os-hp-issue.html


----------



## sharansingh (Jul 24, 2016)

You should replace you monitor immediate. And get your replacement charges.


----------

